# Kindle Anyone?



## Jade Tigress

Kindle

Anyone have one of these? I'm an avid reader, I go through 2-3 novels a week. The Kindle looks great, but I wonder about additional costs of purchasing books (I go to the library) and I wonder about lighting issues. 

They say sunlight doesn't matter, but what about lack of sufficient light? It's not backlit so I'm thinking it's just like a regular book as far as that goes. ??

The thing I like is having so many titles at hand, and the size of it. It's a pain lugging a book around at times. I could throw this thing in my purse and always be able to read when I have a few minutes. I can't tell you how many times I've been somewhere and thought, "damn, I wish I had my book with me". 

Overall I want to make sure the price of purchasing it will be worth it.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## clfsean

Eh... I'm a fan of processed trees. If there's a tech spec or manual I have to read for work, unless it's a 2 second look thru, I burn trees for it. That goes double for something recreational or I might enjoy.


----------



## Shuto

My wife bought one.  Our kid took possession of it so my wife bought another.   They both like them a lot and use them regularly but I saw that the kid recently ordered some paper books.  When I asked why, he said he still prefers the feel of a book.  

We read a lot in our family and we don't have enough space to store all of the books we have.   The Kindle eliminates this issue.  It also makes a lot of sense if you want to take books with you when you travel.  The fact that you can get new books really quickly counts as another advantage.     

Personally, I'm waiting to see what develops with competition.


----------



## Xue Sheng

You do fo course realize that if things like the kindle catch on we will eventually get right back to this


----------



## arnisador

I read a lot of books on my PDA but glare can be a real problem. I may try one...but I don't want to have to carry a cell phone, a PDA, and a Kindle.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Xue Sheng said:


> You do fo course realize that if things like the kindle catch on we will eventually get right back to this



:lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao:

THAT WAS GREAT!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks for the input so far guys.


----------



## shesulsa

I found I can read pages much better than text on a screen - the eye strain does stuff to me and the glare, as Arni mentioned, sux.  I've only tried the Kindle, I don't own one, btw.  

Must be a personal preference as I know others who don't experience eye strain.

Xue - LMAO!!


----------



## Shuto

Here is a review of the new one. 

link


----------



## Jade Tigress

I don't know guys, I LOVE books, but the convenience of having  *books* with me all the time is tempting. I watched the demo on Amazon and it looks pretty cool and easy on the eyes. I suppose if I was an at home only reader it wouldn't make sense. But since I read all the time wherever I am, this is a quite tempting gadget, and I'm not typically a *gadget* person.


----------



## Jenna

I vowed never to lift an electronic reader.  To me there is something almost sacred about the paper hardcopy and but I was given a chance to play with a Sony (I believe it was PRS something) and was an almost instant convert.  I have not seen the Kindle unfortunately and but I imagine the mechanics and operation are similar?  I was concerned about the lack of any intuitive controls and but it is a two-second learn.  Not exactly clickwheel intuitive but in my opinion the e-readers are a wonderfully liberating piece of equipment.  I sold four hundred CDs when I got my ipod.  This is the book lovers' equivalent - free up all that space in the house, make some money selling your old novels or do a good turn donation for your local charity.  Glare was never an issue in the short time I had it (was just borrowed over a weekend).  Yes, the one I tried had no backlight - perhaps supposedly representational of a paper page??  There was absolutely no flicker though like the equivalent TFT laptop or PC screen - it was a completely stable image and for me, easy on the focus; even staring for hours  Goodness, a great investment and a cool gadget too  Now all I gotta do is save for it   Good luck with your choice JT.  Do let us know how you get on 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## arnisador

Jade Tigress said:


> I don't know guys, I LOVE books, but the convenience of having  *books* with me all the time is tempting.



This has been great for me with my PDA. A 20-minute wait at the dentist's? I'm set.


----------



## Omar B

The idea of the kindle I like, I just hope they come out with the color one soon.  It'll never replace paper though, my copy of Atlas Shrugged never leaves my backpack.


----------



## arnisador

*Large-screen Kindle DX arrives this summer, $489*



> Amazon today formally announced that it would be launching a large-screen Kindle this summer to further enhance its position in the surprisingly popular ebook reader market.
> 
> The new Kindle, called the Kindle DX, looks a lot like the smaller Kindle 2 which was released earlier this year, but it features a larger screen, measuring 9.7 inches diagonally, and a larger price


----------



## MarkBarlow

I'm a bit of a technophobe but I've already put a Kindle on my _must-have_ list. The convenience seems like a no-brainer as much as I'm on the road.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Jade Tigress said:


> Kindle
> 
> Anyone have one of these? I'm an avid reader, I go through 2-3 novels a week. The Kindle looks great, but I wonder about additional costs of purchasing books (I go to the library) and I wonder about lighting issues.
> 
> They say sunlight doesn't matter, but what about lack of sufficient light? It's not backlit so I'm thinking it's just like a regular book as far as that goes. ??
> 
> The thing I like is having so many titles at hand, and the size of it. It's a pain lugging a book around at times. I could throw this thing in my purse and always be able to read when I have a few minutes. I can't tell you how many times I've been somewhere and thought, "damn, I wish I had my book with me".
> 
> Overall I want to make sure the price of purchasing it will be worth it.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated.




A friend of mine picked up the Kindle Two. He likes it. 

As to the comment of additional cost, he limited himself to only a couple of purchases a month (* of course after he bought a few just to have something *), but he found that many of the free "books" were formatted and had a professional feel to them then some not all of the ones he paid for. 

I saw him recently and he was still excited about it a couple of months later. 

I like to hold the book and turn the page. 

I have electronic books on my PC and the hard copy as well. 

I like to read the hard copy in bed or on the couch. This though would allow for that. 

Not much info but what I did have.

Good Luck


----------



## tellner

It's going to make it book burnings a lot less fun. Fanatics, Fundies and Revolutionary Guards everywhere will be disappointed.


----------



## Big Don

tellner said:


> It's going to make it book burnings a lot less fun. Fanatics, Fundies and Revolutionary Guards everywhere will be disappointed.


Way to interject your beliefs into something completely unrelated.


----------



## Big Don

Part of me wants one for the cool factor, but, I think I'd want to test drive a couple of books through one before I shelled out any cash. I've read a few books online and for some reason the glare from the monitor gives me a headache that other websites don't


----------



## Jade Tigress

arnisador said:


> This has been great for me with my PDA. A 20-minute wait at the dentist's? I'm set.



That's the appeal for me, to have reading material at the ready. 



Rich Parsons said:


> A friend of mine picked up the Kindle Two. He likes it.



Yeah, I was meaning Kindle 2 but typed Kindle generically. 



Big Don said:


> Way to interject your beliefs into something completely unrelated.



It was a joke Don.  



Big Don said:


> Part of me wants one for the cool factor, but, I think I'd want to test drive a couple of books through one before I shelled out any cash. I've read a few books online and for some reason the glare from the monitor gives me a headache that other websites don't



Good idea about a "test drive", don't know how I'd do that though. I don't know anyone who has one. 

As far as glare, it's supposed to read like an actual book page, with no glare even in sunlight. 

Weighing the pros and cons, the pros are outweighing the cons for me. If no one has done it yet, take a look at the demo on the page I linked. 

Thanks for all the input, keep 'em coming if there's more to add. In the meantime, I think I'm gonna put an order in sometime today.


----------



## tellner

Big Don said:


> Way to interject your beliefs into something completely unrelated.



Way to take a lightly humorous post way too seriously, as always.


----------



## bluekey88

I think Penny Arcade expressed it best here:

http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2009/3/9/

Peace,
Erik


----------



## morph4me

I just got one, I'm really enjoying it. It's compact and light. I lke the idea that I can carry as many books as I want in a small device. I changed the font size to make reading easier for me. I haven't had a problem with glar, although I wish it was backlit so I could read in bed without turning on the lights. I keep it with me most of the time so I can get in a few pages while I'm waiting or eating lunch etc. I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Jade Tigress

morph4me said:


> I just got one, I'm really enjoying it. It's compact and light. I lke the idea that I can carry as many books as I want in a small device. I changed the font size to make reading easier for me. I haven't had a problem with glar, although I wish it was backlit so I could read in bed without turning on the lights. I keep it with me most of the time so I can get in a few pages while I'm waiting or eating lunch etc. I give it a thumbs up.




I ended up getting one too, got it last May and I LOVE it. I wish it was backlit too, but I bought the booklight for it on Amazon for like 20 bucks and it's well worth it.


----------



## girlbug2

My mom just got one and she loves it for the sheer convenience of being able to instantly order a book anytime, anywhere. She also likes that the cost is usually less than the Amazon hardback price.

I am holding out for a few reasons. Maybe somebody more familiar with a kindle can answer these concerns--I looked on Amazon's product page but I didn't see the answers I was searching for:

1. The battery does not last forever--I understand that when it goes, you send the entire unit back to Amazon, who switches it out for you with a new unit? Is that corrrect? You cannot buy a battery and replace it yourself? Weird. 

2. Okay, what is the cost for that, aside from shipping?

3. And, when you get the new unit, does Amazon transfer all your downloaded books for you to the new unit, do you do that yourself somehow, or is it all just lost and you start over froma blank slate, SOL?

The concerns that I have regarding personal preferences:

1. I can see somebody stealing a 300 dollar kindle from me if I leave it somewhere by accident; less so, if I just left a book lying somewhere. I'd worry a lot more about the Kindle.

2. I am among those who enjoy the feel of a real paper book. 

3. I can't sit at a computer for long to read large blocks of text. I dont' know if Kindles are much, if any, different. Paper seems to be much easier on my eyes.

And some observations:

Thats at least 300 bucks for the unit (or maybe as much as 600), and what, 7 or 8 dollars per book download, right?

Well I'd have to read a lot of books to offset the capital investment of the 300-600 dollars. Truthfully, I tend to be one of those people who reads paperbacks, and Amazon offers discounts, so I don't see a huge savings from a Kindle in the end. Also, there's this thing called a public library, where you can read books for free!!!

ETA--one more drawback; when I am done with my books, I like to loan them out to friends, family, etc or donate them to the local library. Can't do any of that with a Kindle, unless you loan out the unit along with the book .

As far as I'm concerned, paper books win.


----------



## Indagator

clfsean said:


> Eh... I'm a fan of processed trees. If there's a tech spec or manual I have to read for work, unless it's a 2 second look thru, I burn trees for it. That goes double for something recreational or I might enjoy.


 
Due to the forestry industry's rise in re-planting sustainable forests (much like a farmer would farm his wares) it's actually technically _better_ for the environment to churn through as much paper and wood products as possible, as this results in higher levels of planting during the planting seasons.
Recycling reduces the consumption of harvested wood, which in turn decreases the demand for re-planting, which means less trees get planted.

Not only does this mean that recycling is actually counter-productive to the environment, it also makes you an ECO-HERO!

Congratulations.

And as far as the Kindle goes, I can barely work a frigging cellphone these days, let alone some sort of electric book thing.

I'll stick to the old-school books made outta... um... _books_ lol.


----------



## Shuto

I Inherited Ms. Shuto's Kindle when she got her iPad.  I like it a lot.  In fact, I find myself reading a lot more with this device.  I'm not sure exactly why though.  Part of it is the convenience.  The unit is very easy to take almost anywhere.  Part of it is the instant gratification aspect of the quick electronic delivery.  There may be other reasons as well that I haven't been able to identify yet.   

I really prefer the text display of Kindle-like devices over the backlit screen display of an iPad or PC.  Ms. Shuto is exactly the opposite.  That's something to test if you are considering one of these units.   

One can get free Kindle software for a PC, Mac, or other devices and there are also some free Kindle books available.  Thus, one can do a free test drive, at least with a backlit display, if one is so inclined.  

My only complaint so far is that some diagrams, charts, and pictures do not translate well onto this medium.  I've read that the new Kindle has a sharper display so that might help.


----------



## Shuto

girlbug2 said:


> My mom just got one and she loves it for the sheer convenience of being able to instantly order a book anytime, anywhere. She also likes that the cost is usually less than the Amazon hardback price.
> 
> I am holding out for a few reasons. Maybe somebody more familiar with a kindle can answer these concerns--I looked on Amazon's product page but I didn't see the answers I was searching for:
> 
> 1. The battery does not last forever--I understand that when it goes, you send the entire unit back to Amazon, who switches it out for you with a new unit? Is that corrrect? You cannot buy a battery and replace it yourself? Weird.
> 
> 2. Okay, what is the cost for that, aside from shipping?
> 
> 3. And, when you get the new unit, does Amazon transfer all your downloaded books for you to the new unit, do you do that yourself somehow, or is it all just lost and you start over froma blank slate, SOL?
> 
> The concerns that I have regarding personal preferences:
> 
> 1. I can see somebody stealing a 300 dollar kindle from me if I leave it somewhere by accident; less so, if I just left a book lying somewhere. I'd worry a lot more about the Kindle.
> 
> 2. I am among those who enjoy the feel of a real paper book.
> 
> 3. I can't sit at a computer for long to read large blocks of text. I dont' know if Kindles are much, if any, different. Paper seems to be much easier on my eyes.
> 
> And some observations:
> 
> Thats at least 300 bucks for the unit (or maybe as much as 600), and what, 7 or 8 dollars per book download, right?
> 
> Well I'd have to read a lot of books to offset the capital investment of the 300-600 dollars. Truthfully, I tend to be one of those people who reads paperbacks, and Amazon offers discounts, so I don't see a huge savings from a Kindle in the end. Also, there's this thing called a public library, where you can read books for free!!!
> 
> ETA--one more drawback; when I am done with my books, I like to loan them out to friends, family, etc or donate them to the local library. Can't do any of that with a Kindle, unless you loan out the unit along with the book .
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, paper books win.


 

Current price for a basic Kindle is ~$140.  The next step up is ~$190.


----------



## Brian King

LOVE mine. 
Very easy to learn how to use.

I am always reading several books at a time, and the old days would have piles of books here and there. Now it is all on line. I can log onto my desk top and read a page or three, then later in the day log onto my laptop and read a couple of pages then while at a stop on the road read from the kindle. My place in the various books are always kept no matter which which format I last read from.

I take a lot of notes when I read, the Kindle makes this easy (I do not yet have a ipad but am thinking that the note taking will be even better with that format) My note taking and marking process is rather complicated and when reading physical books it can be time consuming to set up (post it flags of various colors and pencil) With the kindle if I have three minutes I can read and take notes for those three minutes and then hit a switch and be ready for the road in an instant. Standing in line at the bank, waiting at the dentist office etc  all now great places to get a little reading done.

I like that the books are stored in an online library that I can access from anywhere. Girlbug2 this addresses you questions about stolen or lost kindle as well as battery replacement. Any book that you buy is stored on line in your own library. You can keep you books on your kindle but mine only holds fifteen hundred books so it will get filled eventually, by using the online library you can rotate books. House burns down your books are at least safe. Some of my friends store their books with external hard drives but I do not.

I have nearly fifty crates of read books in a storage shed built to hold them, I am in the process now of selling them and replacing them with e-versions. The space and de cluttering is liberating. 

I am thinking that if I had to do it again I my get a ipad rather than the kindle simply because then I can shop for the e-book from different venders and maybe get some savings. Kindle has mac software you can download and I imagine Sony and the other venders do as well. There are plenty of ebook libraries on line at various universities, government and private sites around the world and with the ipad you can access and use those as well while with the kindle this is more difficult.

I save money on impulse book buying while at book stores or garage sales etc. Some publishers change the cover of books in different printings and I have bought duplicate books in the past. With the kindle this is impossible. 

The only physical books I will now buy for my own reading are books written by close friends, a few martial art type of books that might not make it to the e-format and some older theology and religious study books that will not likely see converting to the electronic format.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## dbell

Xue Sheng said:


> You do fo course realize that if things like the kindle catch on we will eventually get right back to this



Being a Friar (wearing such a habit) a few years ago, this had me laughing my behind off!!

As to the Kindle itself, there are MANY free books, and many books at a reduced cost.  For example.  One book series I wanted in hard bound cost $150.00~.  For the Kindle I was able to get it for $1.06  (all prices US), as it is a four or five volume book series, but it is in the public domain now.  I went to the library and borrowed two of the books and checked content on the Kindle vs the content in the books, and they were 100% in sync.

I have just over 40 books on the Kindle right now, and aside from the cost of the Kindle (which was a gift), I've spent less than $30 on the books I have.

I highly recommend the Kindle as a space saver, and as a means of being able to carry many books with you on a trip in which you will have time to read.  I still have, and probably always will (as long as they are produced) hard copy books, but what I can get on the Kindle I probably will get there instead.


----------



## dbell

morph4me said:


> I just got one, I'm really enjoying it. It's compact and light. I lke the idea that I can carry as many books as I want in a small device. I changed the font size to make reading easier for me. I haven't had a problem with glar, although I wish it was backlit so I could read in bed without turning on the lights. I keep it with me most of the time so I can get in a few pages while I'm waiting or eating lunch etc. I give it a thumbs up.



I have the Kindle "Next Generation" and there is a nice, although a bit expensive, leather case for it that comes with a battery-less light for that night time reading.  VERY handy.  (It uses the battery off of the Kindle, although the drain seems very slight!).  I highly recommend it!  Plus it protects the face and Kindle in general.


----------



## dbell

girlbug2 said:


> My mom just got one and she loves it for the sheer convenience of being able to instantly order a book anytime, anywhere. She also likes that the cost is usually less than the Amazon hardback price.
> 
> I am holding out for a few reasons. Maybe somebody more familiar with a kindle can answer these concerns--I looked on Amazon's product page but I didn't see the answers I was searching for:
> 
> 1. The battery does not last forever--I understand that when it goes, you send the entire unit back to Amazon, who switches it out for you with a new unit? Is that corrrect? You cannot buy a battery and replace it yourself? Weird.
> 
> 2. Okay, what is the cost for that, aside from shipping?
> 
> 3. And, when you get the new unit, does Amazon transfer all your downloaded books for you to the new unit, do you do that yourself somehow, or is it all just lost and you start over froma blank slate, SOL?
> 
> The concerns that I have regarding personal preferences:
> 
> 1. I can see somebody stealing a 300 dollar kindle from me if I leave it somewhere by accident; less so, if I just left a book lying somewhere. I'd worry a lot more about the Kindle.
> 
> 2. I am among those who enjoy the feel of a real paper book.
> 
> 3. I can't sit at a computer for long to read large blocks of text. I dont' know if Kindles are much, if any, different. Paper seems to be much easier on my eyes.
> 
> And some observations:
> 
> Thats at least 300 bucks for the unit (or maybe as much as 600), and what, 7 or 8 dollars per book download, right?
> 
> Well I'd have to read a lot of books to offset the capital investment of the 300-600 dollars. Truthfully, I tend to be one of those people who reads paperbacks, and Amazon offers discounts, so I don't see a huge savings from a Kindle in the end. Also, there's this thing called a public library, where you can read books for free!!!
> 
> ETA--one more drawback; when I am done with my books, I like to loan them out to friends, family, etc or donate them to the local library. Can't do any of that with a Kindle, unless you loan out the unit along with the book .
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, paper books win.



You lose no content, and when you get the replacement unit back, your books, categories, etc. are back on it, with where you left off in the book(s) still in place.

I did have my first Kindle stolen (just two weeks after I got it!) and Amazon immediately made it so the person that stole couldn't use it.  They get a message on the screen that the device is lost or stolen, please return it to Amazon.

I ordered a replacement (or rather my wife did) which quickly showed up and I re-installed the books (took just a couple of minutes) and was back in business.

There is no glare, and it doesn't effect my eyes as reading on the computer screen does.  But your mileage may vary.  I find it a very easy read, and the convenience of having several books at hand where ever I go is nice, as I tend to read a lot and fast, so am always ready for the next book at the wrong time.  (I do tend to only read one book at a time, with the exception of the Bible that I am always reading.)


----------



## Aikikitty

My mom just bought the Kindle 3 and gave me her Kindle 2.  I LOVE it!!!!!!!!  My favorite feature is the ability to see the definition of a word I don't know without having to stop and look it up.

Robyn


----------



## jks9199

My wife's been comparing and shopping -- and she likes the Nook better than the kindle.  More formats, less restrictive design.  You can replace the battery yourself...  and use memory cards kind of like personal libraries.


----------



## billc

Your copy of Atlas shrugged would never have to leave the Kindle and you could also have all the other works by Ayn Rand on there as well.  I have a kindle and it is pretty good. Problems:  you can't share a book unless they are on your kindle list, or you hand over your kindle.  Like most of these items they are very slick and can be prone to dropping, you should invest in a cover merely for the protection it gives when you drop the kindle.  If you lose your place in a book it can be hardto get back to it if you didn't make a book mark or remember the address from the bottom, there may be an easier waybut I haven't bothered to look in the users manuel.  Otherwise it is a great thing.  You can get some books really cheap, you can get new releases, hardcover editions, for 9.99 instead of 25.00.  You can keep all of your books with you and open up a lot of shelf space.


----------



## SensibleManiac

I'd wait for further developments and lower prices on these gadgets.
I just don't think they have been perfected yet. Needs backlighting and color which is coming soon.


----------



## Phenix_Rider

The Kindle 3 is looking good to me. A MONTH of battery life if you switch off WiFi. And 4.5 hours to recharge. Some of the pictures I've seen beat a lot of computer monitors in greyscale too. This would have been very nice on my last business trip- 23 hours one way, including layovers. I read two books each way, so my laptop case was JAMMED full.   At $139, I may have to buy myself one as a Christmas gift. I have ZERO interest in an iPad, if only because it's too bloody trendy lol

I love the feel of real paper, but I already have boxes on boxes of books back home.  With a reader, I would only really buy hardcovers and leather bound classics.

My question though- can you view actual web content, or just access the e-book store?  Not a deal breaker, but it would be nice to be able to check the forums lol


----------



## harlan

Nope, won't be purchasing any of these readers. 

Not a big reader of popular titles. What I do read is either borrowed, available online (JAMAS), or out of print. I'd make an exception if historically significant materials were made available in English.

I always bring a book with me when I travel, but it's one I don't mind losing. Losing my entire library? No, no.


----------

